# DO cake rings = tart/quiche rings?????



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Take a look at this Matfer ring, and ice cake ring, #371806 from Matfer????. An 8 3/4 diameter ring measuring at least 2 3/8 inches tall. Will it do for making a straight walled quiche baked for at least 45 minutes?????


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes you can use that same ring to make a quiche. I have many Mafer pastry rings (exactly like this) that I use for hot and cold application. I also have Fat Daddio's pastry rings as well. Lots of places call them by all sorts of names like pastry ring, cake ring, tart rings, etc. They are interchangeable. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

8)))))).   mMMMNNNNMMMMMmmmm.    Just y'all wait.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

....just as long as the metal stands up to the oven temperature around 450F.  Please let me know.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

They are stainless steel and will stand up to 500F so you are all good. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

8)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I might be tempted to disagree that they are interchangable, For me they have different applications. I like using a ring that is about the actual thickness of the final product. A cake ring would be way too deep for any tart or quiche that I make. If the depth is right for the product being made then the ring is right... doesn't much matter what it is called. But trying to make a thin tart in a deep ring would be just as frustrating as trying to make a thick tart in a thin ring.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Your overthinking it. Interchangeable meaning is in the name of the product not the outcome of product itself. However, I use a 2.5" pastry ring for my traditional french quiche (straight edge), straight edge pies and tourtiere. It is all in how you apply the technique being used. So calling the ring a "cake" ring, "ice cake" ring or "pastry " ring.......doesn't matter as the ring can be used to make all three products and more. @kokopuffs was asking if the ring that he was looking at ordering or using could be used for making a straight walled quiche even though it was labelled as a "ice cake" ring and the answer to that is YES. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Some of the straight walled quiches and tourtiere we have made:





  








savoury_tourtiere.jpg




__
fablesable


__
Sep 16, 2015











  








savoury_quiche_prod-lg.jpg




__
fablesable


__
Sep 16, 2015












  








savoury_quiche-lg.jpg




__
fablesable


__
Sep 16, 2015








Older pics from our production days!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Fablesable said:


> Your overthinking it. ......... @kokopuffs was asking if the ring that he was looking at ordering or using could be used for making a straight walled quiche even though it was labelled as a "ice cake" ring and the answer to that is YES. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> Some of the straight walled quiches and tourtiere we have made:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the straight answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Matfer 371806.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Not really overthinking it , fablesable, since we both agree that a marketing name is just a marketing name. What we may have is a difference in the thickness of the quiche we make. Your pics look yummy and I'm sure they taste great. Mine are thin, as are some other folks French quiches. Which is the only real point I made. If the ring doesn't fit the product....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hell, I think that I purchased a really good product, for production baking.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

If it meets your needs its a great product for any baking venture! Matfer makes really good equipment!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Matfer, they're utterly proud of their products and their tart molds rock!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Fablesable said:


> ...................... I also have Fat Daddio's pastry rings as well. Lots of places call them by all sorts of names like pastry ring, cake ring, tart rings, etc. They are interchangeable. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


I prefer the tart molds made by Matfer as their flutes are much much deeper than those made by Fat Daddio's. 8)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

While I agree that Matfer puts out some very good forms and pans, I have several "issues" with the company in general:

1) They tend to shy more and more away from metal forms and instead push the silicone forms, and they also have this "thing" with welding multiple forms to a pan. 

This is not good and I question the logic of doing so.

I have been using a technique for the last, oh...30 years now, where I can line out 24-36 individual forms (round or barquette, fluted or plain) with a single piece of dough, taking me less than 1 minute.  The technique will not work with floppy silicone, forms welded to a sheet pan, or forms with a "lip" on them.   But I must have lined out a zillion forms with this technique with all sorts of doughs, and the technique has been around for years anyway.

2) Getting plain, or uncoated forms is more and more difficult.  The non-stick coating is sh*t, last maybe a dozen or so bakes, and then is not non-sick anymore.  Granted, the forms don't rust with the failed non-stick coatings, but w.t.f?  With the plain forms, I get a commercial non-stick glaze applied, cost me 75 cents per small form, the big bakeries use the same glaze for their bread pans.  The glaze lasts maybe 6 mths, and will wear off faster if using doughs with high sugar content.  However the glaze is entirely food safe, and remnents of the glaze do not need to be removed with new applications. With the (deleted)-ing  Matfer non-stick coatings, the glaze will not stick, and the failed factory applied coating  must be removed entirely.  I've removed the Matfer non-stick coating on many forms, labouriously, with a Dremel tool and flap-sanding wheel. 

Just my thoughts...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

foodpump said:


> While I agree that Matfer puts out some very good forms and pans, I have several "issues" with the company in general:..................
> 
> Just my thoughts...


Well, I use Matfer's catalog for browsing and place my orders from restaurant suppliers; and, I've never dealt with Matfer as a company.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@BrianShaw Ah yes, I understand now what you are saying. I read it wrong.....my bad. Thanks for clarifying /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

@kokopuffs I like my older Matfer's products....I only have a few. I have a ton of Fat Daddio's though and have had no problems at all with them. I know that it really all comes down to preference and experience with that product.

I am of the same mind as @foodpump. I really do not like non-stick or silicone if I can avoid it. Non-stick is absolute crap in Matfer product.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Whether it's Matfer or any other company, I let my dollars speak about my experience with silicon cookware. I don't like it and I just don't buy it. If people don't buying then they will stop selling it.

BTW, Matfer USA is located just a few miles away fro me. I'm tempted to drive by and see if they offer any "buy out the back door" kind of deals. All of our local retail and commercial cookware shops tend to be well stocked but not everything is offered at every shop.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> ...........................BTW, Matfer USA is located just a few miles away fro me. I'm tempted to drive by and see if they offer any "buy out the back door" kind of deals. All of our local retail and commercial cookware shops tend to be well stocked but not everything is offered at every shop.


I downloaded the Matfer catalog and then google search the item that interests me and go for the lowest price. THIS is where Amazon doesn't win, not on their Matfer offerings that are priced more expensive (that I've seen) than at Food Service Warehouse and PeachSuite.

Oh, and nonstick tart/quiche shells never did anything for me.

@Fablesable, if you checkout the For Sale thread at this forum you'll note that I offer several tart shells made by Fat Daddio's. I'll make you a deal on them if you like to purchase them. 8)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey, if any of you guys need to "bulk up your order", Ive got a small listof Matfer items Id like to order. The rest. supply places and Matfer US really like to slap on a extra rate for us Canucks...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I just received my order of Matfer 371806, 8 3/4", quiche/cake/tart rings and they're very well built. The wall is at least *1.2mm thick* and feels *very stiff*, like it won't deform under normal usage. I'll keep you all posted in the future as they undergo usage.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> .......................BTW, Matfer USA is located just a few miles away fro me. I'm tempted to drive by and see if they offer any "buy out the back door" kind of deals. All of our local retail and commercial cookware shops tend to be well stocked but not everything is offered at every shop.


@BrianShaw, the Matfer rings I just received, Matfer 371806, were made in France, in the city of Les Lilas fwiw. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@kokopuffs I am looking forward to hearing about and seeing your progress with the Matfer /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> @BrianShaw, the Matfer rings I just received, Matfer 371806, were made in France, in the city of Les Lilas fwiw. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


Very cool. I thought they all were made in France. But what do I know sometimes.  The location near me is offices and warehousing, no manufacturing to the best of my knowledge. Maybe they went from France to CA to GA??

I, too, cannot wait to hear of your experiences cooking with them.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Fablesable said:


> @kokopuffs I am looking forward to hearing about and seeing your progress with the Matfer /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


 @Fablesable Just today I made two tart doughs using quality butter and two quiche doughs using Mangalitsa lard. IMHO one must reduce the amount of lard when it comes to lard. It seems that the quiche dough that I made is a bit liquidy, really flexible that'll be firmed up in the fridge once cooled for awhile. Time and baking will tell.

Also for the first time I used a 50-50 mixture of White Lily AP flour which is soft wheat and mixed into it some Swan's Down Cake Flour, another soft wheat flour but probably lower in protein.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> Very cool. I thought they all were made in France. But what do I know sometimes.  The location near me is offices and warehousing, no manufacturing to the best of my knowledge. Maybe they went from France to CA to GA??
> 
> I, too, cannot wait to hear of your experiences cooking with them.


Near where you live may be the Calif distributor for Matfer. Aw hell who cares as long as one can get their products. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

...


----------

